# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Positano & Capri

## LMAC

Appreciate all the responses to my post - months ago - about Italian Riveria vs. Amalfi (particularly Petri &amp; Mike R) - and we're taking the advice of everyone and "doing" Positano &amp; Capri in October.   Would appreciate any suggestions for hotels in Positano - under 300 Euros/night.  We're all set for a hotel in Capri.
Many thanks,

----------


## Lauren

In Positano, two recommendations and the budget you quote puts Le Sirenuse Hotel out of the picture)

First and best choice, but quite a bit out of your range:

Eden Roc Suites Hotel: Average price: $481
Via Guglielmo Marconi 110, Positano 84017, Italy 


 

 



also....

Villa Gabrisa: Average price $234
Via Pasitea 227, Positano 84017, Italy
(Small, great view, nice family run, like a B &amp; B)

----------

